# Getting FreeRadius 2.1.12 port on FreeBSD 8.2



## suggestme (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, 

I installed freeBSD FreeBSD 8.2 on my server. I have got the ports collections that was downloaded during initial installation. I have freeradius version 2.1.10 and older version 1.1.8 in ports collection of freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 version that was downloaded during initial installation. Due to some missing libraries and different issues I want to get latest freeradius 2.1.12 in my freebsd FreeBSD machine. What is the good way to download just freeradius 2.1.12 compiled port under /usr/ports/net just like other existing freeradius so that I can just do *make install* to install it? I don't see this version freebsd FreeBSD port on site: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest. Will it be problem if I download and install freeradius 2.1.12 in freebsd FreeBSD 8.2, will it be supported? If I can download, which is the best site/way to go and download it to install?
Again, I just want to download and install one port, don't want to update whole ports.

Sorry, If this is the simple question. It is the first time I am doing the port and I am already suffering so much from missing libraries. I want to make sure before I proceed. 

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2011)

Update your ports tree and install net/freeradius2 (that's currently at 2.1.12).


----------



## suggestme (Nov 30, 2011)

SirDice, Thank you for the reply. Should I need to update my whole ports tree or just updating ports tree of /net works? I guess I need to use cvsup for this purpose. But just to make sure if I have to update whole port tree or just net which contains freeradius. Can you please suggest me what is best? I don't want to face any dependency or library issue further. Just want to get clear idea before doing this.


Thanks,


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2011)

You can't update just parts of the ports tree because the categories are not self contained, in other words ports in the net category have dependencies outside of it. In my opinion portsnap(8) is the easiest tool to keep the ports tree up to date. The initial checkout of the tree is done with `# portsnap fetch extract` and updates are fetched and installed with `# portsnap fetch update`.


----------



## suggestme (Dec 2, 2011)

I updated the whole port tree and FreeRadius-2.1.12 port is there inside net/freeradius2 as SirDice suggested. So, this issue is resolved.


Thanks


----------

